# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Reprodução viável de peixes palhaço que desovam no tanque "comunitário"

## Nuno Prazeres

Abro este tópico por sugestão do Ricardo Pinto.

Como todos os aquariofilistas com peixes palhaços comuns, devidamente cuidados, saudáveis e já com uns bons anitos, tenho sido presenteado com desovas sucessivas que hoje em dia já passam despercebidas.

Ora como bem sabemos uma coisa são desovas em sistemas dedicados, outra são acontecimentos destes num tanque de objactivos mais gerais.

Vou tentar aqui partilhar a minha pouca experiência.

Vou usar posts sucesivos e resumidos para não ser demasiado maçador.

1 - Desovaram e agora?
O importante nesta altura é não incomodar o aquário e simultaneamente tentar estimar o dia do nascimento.
Como podemos fazê-lo? De acordo com a espécie e a temperatura da água deveremos ter uma ideia aproximada dum intervalo razoável.

2 - Pode ser que seja hoje, o que faço?
Ora aqui temos a nosso favor um conjunto de vantagens desenvolvidas pelos peixes do género Amphiprion:
a) os nascimentos ocorrem quase todos no mesmo dia
b) as larvas saem do ovo cerca de 15 a 45 minutos depois de se apagarem as luzes
c) as larvas são atraídas para a luz
Ora o conjunto destas circunstâncias permite usar um método muito simples para capturar as larvas.

Começamos por preparar um sistema com 10 a 30 litros com agitação por bolha de ar (o ritmo deve ser tal que dê para contar as bolhas com facilidade).
Agora vem o momento de magia. Desligamos as bombas uns minutos depois de se apagarem as luzes e esperamos uns 20/30 minutos de lanterna em punho.
Se acertamos no dia da desova vamos ver a aparecerem uns micro-peixitos que se deslocam com impulsos a dirigirem-se para o ponto de luz.
Aí o ideal é capturá-los usando um recipiente para o qual flua a água. Eu às tantas perdi a paciência e passei a usar uma rede mesmo sabendo que tal poderia implicar a perda de alguns.

Agora é encher a totalidade do tanque de desenvolvimento com a água do tanque principal e transferir os pequenotes tendo o cuidado de assegurar que a temperatura será igual.

3 - E depois? O que fazer?
Mudas e mais mudas de água usando a do tanque principal tendo o cuidado de aspirar as larvas que inevitavelmente vão morrer. Simultaneamente há que ter pronto alimento para quando terminar a fase de absorção do saco vitelino.

Mas isso fica para o próximo post...

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

muito bom, fico á espera do proximo capitulo

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Fase seguinte:
Esperar que a bicharada esteja em condições de comer, 3 tpas de 30% por dia (sempre aspirando os detritos) e manter o aquário relativamente escurecido para evitar o stress já que as larvas vão insistir em dirigir-se para a luz.

As culturas são outros 500 mas adianto que a frase "não há dinheiro não há palhços" aqui sofre uma modificação para "não há rotíferos não há palhaços".  :SbClown: 

Sem estes pequenos seres em densidade suficiente, é esquecer a ideia.

Ora isso implica o respectivo cultivo. Vendem-se rotíferos congelados mas não conheço quem diga que consegue alimentar larvas com eles.

A parte mais complicada do cultivo é mesmo arranjar os rotíferos pela primeira vez. Depois há que alimentá-los (aos rotíferos) coisa que se faz ou com uma ração específica que se usa em aquacultura ou então com phytoplancton sendo que esta é a melhor solução principalmente se se usarem duas espécies complementares (Nanochloropsis e Isochrysis por exemplo).

Resumindo: para ver os nossos palhaços a desenvolverem-se temos que recriar os dois anteriores estágios da cadeia alimentar.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Excelente tópico Nuno.

Espero aprender imenso com a tua descrição e de outros que tenham experiência em reprodução de peixes-palhaço.

Infelizmente, nunca fui presenteado com uma postura de nenhum peixe. Também só tive ocellaris, no meu último aquário e apenas durante um ano e meio.

Mas confesso que sinto muitas saudades desta excitação com as reproduções. Ainda para mais, como eu vim de água doce e de cíclideos africanos, estava habituado a ter reproduções todas as semanas e tinha a garagem de casa dos meus pais cheia de aquários espalhados.

Bem.. o meu humilde contributo neste tópico... é apenas com imagens que tenho aqui no computador, retiradas de um livro, sobre reprodução de peixes-palhaço.


*- Um exemplo de aquário de "crescimento" como o Nuno falou*




Neste caso a água está verde, porque está cheia de fitoplancton para alimentar os rotíferos, que por sua vez vão servir de alimento para as larvas dos ocellaris.

Consegue ver-se na foto como é simples de montar um aquário destes, basta: um aquário de 20-30L, um termostato e uma bomba de ar. Neste caso da foto, podem ver aquela coisa ao lado do termómetro colocada no vidro, é um teste ammonia-alert - a cor muda quando os níveis de amónia começam a ficar elevados, alertando assim o aquarista que é altura de fazer uma TPA. 

Tal como o Nuno também disse, há quem proteja o aquário da luz, com uns sacos plásticos, deixando apenas o topo descoberto. 




*- Dia 8 após o nascimento, na altura de metamorfose de larva para "alevim"*



*- Dia +12, começa a notar-se que é um peixe-palhaço* 



*- Dia + 21*



*- 6 semanas após o nascimento e isto já é um regabofe* 



*- 15 semanas e estão prontos para outras aventuras*

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Brutal  :Smile:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu vivi essa experiência mas a partir do sexto dia só sobrava um.
Sempre achei que iria fazer companhia aos outros.
Insistiu em sobreviver.
Depois pensei que, como na fase da metamorfose morrem como tordos, não iria passar daí. Pois passou. O maior problema é que não tenho uma vida que permita fornecer alimento com a regularidade suficiente mas ele lá foi crescendo lentamente, primeiro numa maternidade de vivíparos na sump e hoje em dia na coluna semi-seca dado que se o juntasse ao resto da colónia era certinho que iria passar um mau bocado.
É engraçado ver os outros a tentar atacá-lo através do vidro e ele a ignorá-los, lol!
De início era um corropio, agora já quase o ignoram mas o processo durou uns bons 6 meses até o aceitarem. Ainda assim continuo com muitas reservas em soltá-lo junto aos pais e ao outro (presentemente o ómega do grupo).

----------


## Marco Madeira

Para mim este é um sonho para a minha reforma... quando tiver tempo para me dedicar como deve de ser á reprodução de peixes palhaços. Sempre tive posturas nos meus 3 primeiros aquários do mesmo casal e sempre fiquei meio frustrado de não dar uma passo mais alem... tem de ser para quando tiver tempo.

Obrigado pelo tópico Nuno,  :SbOk:  e muito boa idéia Ricardo!

----------


## António Vitor

Ora aqui está um tópico super interessante!
 :Wink: 

Nuno, ainda hei-de montar o sistema de reactores para água "verde" e rotiferos, no entanto falta comprar uma bomba de ar, para todos os reactores, a minha questão é que bomba comprar, ficará tudo na garagem, onde irei criar uma espécie de fishroom...
A bomba terá de ter potência para muitos garrafões!

Depois é esperar que tenha sorte com desova de alguma coisa...ou cardinais ou palhaço ou outra coisa qualquer...

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Belo tópico!

Os meus palhaços já vão na sexta postura consecutiva e ainda não consegui tirar nenhum...
As duas primeiras ficaram no áqua a servir de alimento aos outros habitantes...
A terceira, consegui cortar a rocha onde se encontravam, mudei a rocha para uma "maternidade" de tecido muito fino, com bomba de circulação no exterior...
Ainda eclodiram uns quantos mas morreram logo.
A quarta postura voltou a ser no áqua principal numa zona coberta pela anémona.
Entretanto tratei de colar um bocado de xisto plano no local habitual das posturas.
Serviu de ninho para a quinta postura...
Ao quinto dia retirei o xisto após ter aproveitado uma TPA para aproveitar essa água para o aquário que veio a receber o xisto...
Também não deu resultado.
Com esta sexta postura vou tentar este método...como estou de férias, pode ser que consiga capturar alguns e tratar deles...

Só uma questão:
A Artémia Salina recém nascida não é boa para o primeiro "biberão"?

Obrigado pelo tema

----------


## hernani esteves

:tutasla:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Belo tópico!
> 
> Os meus palhaços já vão na sexta postura consecutiva e ainda não consegui tirar nenhum...
> As duas primeiras ficaram no áqua a servir de alimento aos outros habitantes...
> A terceira, consegui cortar a rocha onde se encontravam, mudei a rocha para uma "maternidade" de tecido muito fino, com bomba de circulação no exterior...
> Ainda eclodiram uns quantos mas morreram logo.
> A quarta postura voltou a ser no áqua principal numa zona coberta pela anémona.
> Entretanto tratei de colar um bocado de xisto plano no local habitual das posturas.
> Serviu de ninho para a quinta postura...
> ...


Olá Carlos... antes de mais, os meus parabéns por esse sucesso.

Se me permites, eu não tenho experiência nenhuma mas tenho lido algumas coisas sobre isto, gostava de sugerir uns conselhos:

- Dizem que os ovos eclodem 8 dias depois da postura, e que só nesse dia se deve remover os ovos do aquário dos "pais". O papel do macho, oxigenando os ovos para prevenir fungos é determinante nestes primeiros dias. Como tu tens uma placa de xisto, eu li que se recomenda retirar a placa ao 8º dia após a postura, antes das luzes do aquário se apagarem. (p.e., se a postura foi numa 3ª feira, retira-se os ovos na 4ª feira da semana seguinte).

- Também li que artémia recém-eclodida não é o melhor alimento nos primeiros 7 dias de vida das larvas - durante essa fase, o melhor é alimentar com rotíferos. Só depois do 7º dia, após a fase metamorfose (como na foto que coloquei acima) é que se deve alimentar  os alevins com artémia recém-eclodida. Alternativamente, há quem use comida em pó, mas não sei se é funciona.

Boa sorte e não te esqueças de partilhar aqui com a malta os teus resultados, experiências e dificuldades  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Obrigado pelo conselho Ricardo.
Vou tentar mais uma vez...e as que forem necessárias!
Como esta postura está numa rocha que não consigo remover, vou tentar aspirá-los quando eclodirem.
Vou ficar de guarda, regressando assim aos velhos tempos da tropa em Leiria.
Entretanto vou pesquisar sobre alimentação e tentar (sim porque nunca fiz) produzir rotíferos.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Tentei a solução de retirar a pedra e não funcionou de todo. Cheguei a levar uma pedra carregada de ovos prestes a eclodir para o Laboratório que o Instituto Politécnico de Leiria tem em Peniche (a pedra ia firmemente fixada, levava uma luz para evitar o nascimento e o arejamento foi proporcionado por uma bomba de ar a pilhas). Aí nasceram muitos mas morreram todos passados dois dias. 

Concluo que o papel dos pai é determinante até ao momento do nascimento. Ele passa o tempo a abocanhar os ovos. Nã se trata de simplesmente agitá-los. Provavelmente também ajuda qualquer coisa na eclosão. Nesse dia está sempre muito nervoso mordiscando freneticamente os ovos.

Com o método exposto, principalmente se houver engenho e arte para fazer uma armadilha não traumática, a probabilidade de sucesso é infinitamente  maior, na minha humilde opinião.

Quanto a alimentos, estudos indicam que na fase larvar eles necessitam dum estímulo por parte da presa coisa que não se consegue com comida preparada.

Os rotíferos comuns são incontornáveis. A artemia só entra progressivamente a partir do dia 8 a 10. Mesmo assim devem-se manter os rotíferos mais uns bons 5 a 10 dias em paralelo. O meu solitário sobrevivente comia rotíferos congelados já com 5 meses!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Maravilha de tópico!

Criação de rotíferos é um dos projectos que quero abraçar com o novo aquário, desta vez com pés e cabeça!

Este tópico está muito virado para a criação de palhaços mas vou meter a colherada para se tornar mais abrangente.

Em termos teóricos, o que é necessário para criar rotíferos?  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Em termos teóricos, o que é necessário para criar rotíferos?


O mais difícil é teres uma cultura de fitoplancton sempre constante, para os alimentar. Dizem que 8(?)h sem comida (=fitoplancton) e os rotíferos começam a morrer. Depois é só arranjares um recipiente com água, convém não variar muito a salinidade em relação à da água do aquário onde vais utilizar os rotíferos. Pelo que li, recomendam variações inferiores a 7 pontos. Por exemplo, se no aquário a salinidade está a 1025, tens de ter a do recipiente dos rotíferos entre 1018 e 1032.

O recipiente dos rotíferos deve ter uma pequena bomba de ar, a debitar poucas bolhas por segundo, só o suficiente para fazer com que eles andem em suspensão. Demasiadas bolhas, e vêm parar todos à superfície, alimentando-se mal. 

Outra das coisas que li, é que o tamanho do recipiente é muito importante. Isto depende de quantos rotíferos queres produzir diariamente. Se quiseres produzir muitos, tens de ter um recipiente maior, mas ao mesmo tempo não te esqueças que tens de os alimentar valentemente.

Cultivar rotíferos é capaz de ser das coisas mais difíceis, para mim. Têm de ser alimentados constantemente e mal se vêem. Muitas vezes só sabemos que estão lá, porque o fitoplancton desaparece.

O que muito pessoal faz, penso que em português podemos chamar de co-cultura. Ou seja, no aquário de criação dos palhaços, apenas introduzimos fitoplancton (e previamente uma pequena quantidade de rotíferos, para iniciar o ciclo). Ao alimentarmos constantemente o aquário só com fitoplancton, vamos alimentar os rótiferos e estes por sua vez vão consequentemente alimentar os alevins dos palhaços. (Cultura de rotíferos e palhaços no mesmo recipiente).

Ainda bem que perguntaste "em termos teóricos", porque assim pude responder. Tu já sabes... eu sou um expert... mas é em copy-paste. Neste campo então, sou um zero à esquerda.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> O mais difícil é teres uma cultura de fitoplancton sempre constante, para os alimentar. Dizem que 8(?)h sem comida (=fitoplancton) e os rotíferos começam a morrer. Depois é só arranjares um recipiente com água, convém não variar muito a salinidade em relação à da água do aquário onde vais utilizar os rotíferos. Pelo que li, recomendam variações inferiores a 7 pontos. Por exemplo, se no aquário a salinidade está a 1025, tens de ter a do recipiente dos rotíferos entre 1018 e 1032.
> 
> O recipiente dos rotíferos deve ter uma pequena bomba de ar, a debitar poucas bolhas por segundo, só o suficiente para fazer com que eles andem em suspensão. Demasiadas bolhas, e vêm parar todos à superfície, alimentando-se mal. 
> 
> Outra das coisas que li, é que o tamanho do recipiente é muito importante. Isto depende de quantos rotíferos queres produzir diariamente. Se quiseres produzir muitos, tens de ter um recipiente maior, mas ao mesmo tempo não te esqueças que tens de os alimentar valentemente.
> 
> Cultivar rotíferos é capaz de ser das coisas mais difíceis, para mim. Têm de ser alimentados constantemente e mal se vêem. Muitas vezes só sabemos que estão lá, porque o fitoplancton desaparece.
> 
> O que muito pessoal faz, penso que em português podemos chamar de co-cultura. Ou seja, no aquário de criação dos palhaços, apenas introduzimos fitoplancton (e previamente uma pequena quantidade de rotíferos, para iniciar o ciclo). Ao alimentarmos constantemente o aquário, só com fitoplancton vamos alimentamos os rótiferos e estes por sua vez vão consequentemente alimentar os alevins dos palhaços. 
> ...


Sim mas serviu para ter um overview da coisa que nem isso tinha!

E acima dos rotíferos, há algum "bicho" maior que se alimente deles para depois os fornecermos a peixes e corais? :yb665:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 

aqui têm mais sobre o assunto

É só palhaços nesta loja!

Amphiprion percula Ónix X Amphiprion Ocellaris

Lembro-me de o Sanjay Joshi me ter dito que na altura em que nos visitou, tinha reprodução de amphiprion e que o problema maior que se lhe colocava na altura seria o de "colocar" no mercado mais de 3000 amphiprion ... sei que ofereceu muitos híbridos na sequência dessas reproduções ...  

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Realmente não vai ser fácil alimentar as larvas...
Descobri um site que vende rotíferos e fitoplancton. Cada quarto de litro custa 3,20 e 1,60 + IVA, respectivamente, mais portes - 11,50 até 5 kg ou 15,50 até 10 kg..
O problema é que a encomenda demora a chegar e a partir do próximo Domingo já vou ter de montar guarda à postura.
Também comprei alimento seco mas já vi que será inútil até ao 5º ou 6º dia.

Uma questão:
No momento esperado para a eclosão dos ovos convém desligar a circulação, certo?

Vai ser uma aventura... :yb663:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá a todos 
obrigado pela partilha destas informações, já são o suficiente para eu me aventurar também.
tenho criado com sucesso Cardinais de Bangai, mas agora gostaria de experimentar os Ocelaris tenho um casal que já fez uma postura no aquário mas o Salarias Fasciatus comeu tudo.
vou tentar e, se conseguir partilharei convosco a aventura.
abraço
afonso

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
Eu tenho um casal de Ocellaris que não pára, 1º correu mal por causa do  Premmas que partia a loiça toda, agora têm um aquário só para eles, mais calmo, 240 l à espera de uma anémona magnífica...(ligado ao sistema)mas a  possibilidade de Tempo para a reprodução, não existe :Admirado: 
 Mas aqui perto a LUSOREEF faz isso tudo bem feito :SbOk: 
Claro que não podendo vou seguir as vossas experiências desejando que corram bem.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Os rotíferos cultivam-se bastante bem com Nanochloropsis que por sua vez é um phyto muito simples de produzir.
Os editores da Bioaquária num certo dia estavam distraídos e muito pouco exigentes então convidaram-me a escrevinhar uns quantos artigos sobre cultivo de plancton caseiro. Não me lembro em que números sairam mas está lá tudo.

A palavra chave nesta coisa das culturas e alimentação é DENSIDADE. Em termos mais quantificáveis é número de organismos por unidade de volume. Nas culturas, procura-se atingir a densidade máxima no menor tempo possível para assim maximizar a respectiva utilização seja por via do phyto a alimentar rotíferos ou por via destes a alimentar palhaços.
Neste último caso também é muito importante que o tanque de desenvolvimento tenha rotíferos em densidade suficiente para as larvas se poderem alimentar constantenente mas não pode ser em demasia porque iria haver um consumo maior de oxigénio e mais poluentes já que alguns dos rotíferos inevitavelmente morrem.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

A poluição que se introduz no tanque de crescimento por via do fornecimento de alimento é algo a ter sempre em conta. No meu caso aspirava os rotíferos para um crivo muito lentamente e com o dito crivo parcialmente coberto por água limpa para não destruir os pequenos seres.
Só então o vertia para o aquário das larvas.

O colocar de phyto no aquário de crescimento é aquilo que o Grande Jaime Pacheco chama "uma faca de dois legumes". É que cada cultura é uma valente sopinha de nitratos.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  neste tópico poderá haver informação que seja útil 

Microfood culture: phytoplanktons, Rotifers, ciliates, Artemia, and copepods - Reef Central Online Community




> *Microfood culture: phytoplanktons, Rotifers, ciliates, Artemia, and copepods* 
>  			 			 		  		 		 			 			Hello and thanks for stopping by
> As part of The Breeders Net Series
> I've tried to assemble a resource for home culture of microfood used by the home fish breeder.
> Here are a few of the articles which I feel are useful.
> 
> 
> *----------------------------------------------------------------*
> Some very important background on fish reproduction-terminology-part1 & fish reproduction-part2 by Martin Moe. 
> ...


Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  no fórum MOFIB (Marine Ornamental Fish & Invert Breeders Association) também poderão encontrar muito mais informação especializada ... alias é um fórum dedicado ao tema em causa ...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> neste tópico poderá haver informação que seja útil 
> 
> Microfood culture: phytoplanktons, Rotifers, ciliates, Artemia, and copepods - Reef Central Online Community
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro Nuno


MUITO BOM!!!  :bompost:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Realmente não vai ser fácil alimentar as larvas...
> Descobri um site que vende rotíferos e fitoplancton. Cada quarto de litro custa 3,20 e 1,60 + IVA, respectivamente, mais portes - 11,50 até 5 kg ou 15,50 até 10 kg..
> O problema é que a encomenda demora a chegar e a partir do próximo Domingo já vou ter de montar guarda à postura.
> Também comprei alimento seco mas já vi que será inútil até ao 5º ou 6º dia.
> 
> Uma questão:
> No momento esperado para a eclosão dos ovos convém desligar a circulação, certo?
> 
> Vai ser uma aventura...


Viva Carlos, não sei se te ajuda em alguma coisa, mas dá uma vista de olhos aqui, pode ser que tenha alguma coisa que te interesse.

Reefphyto - Live food for your reef.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Sugiro que se inscrevam no MOFIB tal como eu fiz há alguns anos atrás quando quis saber e compreender como reproduzir os Oximonacanthus logirostris que actualmente já são reproduzidos com mais facilidade e frequência em boa medida graças ao trabalho do Matt Pedersen.
No MOFIB encontram informação detalhada e rigorosa sobre o tema da reprodução de várias espécies bem como fontes de obtenção dos organismos para as alimentar... fica a sugestão.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  No MOFIB entre muitas coisas úteis aqui vão mais três

Phytoplancton

Zooplancton

Fish

ok ... mais uma Pomacentridae - Damsels & Clownfish

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boa noite a todos.
A partir de hoje resolvi montar guarda à postura...não vá o diabo tecê-las.
Em princípio só deveriam nascer Domingo à noite pois amanhã de manhã faz uma semana que efectuaram a postura.
Já tenho os rotíferos de prontidão. Encomendei-os de Espanha juntamente com o fitoplancton.
Vamos ver no que dá!
Obrigado a todos pelas dicas.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

OK.
Já nasceram  :Coradoeolhos: .
Foi muito fácil capturá-los...
Os alevins nasceram 1 hora depois do aquário ficar às escuras.
Antes já eu tinha preparado na sump uma maternidade de rede muito fina e com uma pedra difusora muito suave.
Também tinha preparada uma pequena lanterna (1,75 nos chineses  :SbSourire: ) e um tubo de aspiração.
Quando as luzes desligaram, desliguei também a circulação. Só deixei a bomba de retorno ligada já que ía "aspirar" os alevins directamente para a sump, onde estava a maternidade.
Um a um, e depois "aos montes", começaram a chegar perto da laterna onde o tubo os aguardava...
Depois foi só esperar de braços no ar (ainda me doem), e recolhe-los.
Já tratei de deitar alguns rotíferos para o primeiro biberon.
Agora é esperar que tudo corra bem.
Não sei bem quantos recolhi, mas é para cima de uma centena.
Obrigado a todos pelas dicas.
Vou dando notícias
 :SbSalut:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Carlos,

Parabéns pela postura, deve ser algo magnífico.

Qual a espécie dos palhaços? ocellaris, percula?

Tirando o facto de terem nascido um dia mais cedo, parece que eles se comportaram como "manda" o livro... eheh  :Big Grin: 

Vai-nos mantendo ao corrente. Pelo que tenho lido, é normal nas primeiras posturas de 200 ficares com meia dúzia. Faz parte do processo de aprendizagem do aquariofilista. Por isso, vai-nos contando tudo, o que corre bem e o que menos bem, para todos aprendermos com a tua experiência.

Mais uma vez... os meus parabéns pela tua dedicação.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Bom dia Ricardo:
Obrigado pela força.
A espécie da qual recolhi os alevins é o Amphiprion frenatus, mas também tenho Pérculas.
Estes últimos já fizeram também três posturas mas o macho teima em comer os ovos. Talvez porque não tem anémona. Vou ter de o trocar por um menos "canibal".
Quanto à eclosão dos alevins, tens razão...vou perder muitos. Também não estava à espera de conseguir criá-los todos.
Para já mantêm-se vivos cerca de 70. 
Porque estão numa maternidade de rede, o alimento tende a "passar" as malhas e por isso optei por arranjar um pequeno depósito com um dispositivo de "gota a gota" onde mantenho os rotíferos e assim vou alimentando os alevins (adaptei um bebedouro de Amsters).
Optei também por introduzir alguma comida em pó (Sera micro) e plancto, da Aqua Medic. 
Mais uma vez obrigado

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Vai-nos mantendo informados, Carlos!

Parabéns!!!
Se bem tenho conhecimento frenatus não são dos mais fáceis de criar em cativeiro!

Boa sorte com isso! :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  mais alguma informação que talvez possa ajudar

Marine Ornamental Fish & Invert Breeders Association &bull; View topic - Clown Hatchery Blog

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Em primeiro lugar peço desculpa por não ter dado notícias mais cedo...
De facto não é fácil conseguir uma postura com sucesso...Ao terceiro dia já não havia nenhum vivo :Icon Cry:  .
Mas não vou desistir. Penso que o que correu mal foi a alimentação. Isto porque, tal como havia dito, os alevins ficaram na sump, numa "maternidade" de rede muito fina...A alimentação era dada a "conta-gotas" (rotíferos) e mais alguma comida seca em pó...
O que deve ter acontecido é que a comida não permanecia na "jaula" o tempo suficiente para se poderem alimentar.
Agora aguardo por mais uma eclosão, o que deve acontecer lá para Terça feira à noite.
Desta vez vão ser aspirados directamente para um pequeno aquário que comprei hoje (25 litros).
A água vai ser do áqua principal, vou tentar manter a temperatura e a alimentação está pronta.
Os rotíferos têm aguentado já que, à falta de plancton natural, os vou alimentando com o alimento líquido para artémia salina e "plancto", da Aqua Medic...tem resultado!
Agora é esperar... :yb663: 

Vou dando notícias.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Em primeiro lugar peço desculpa por não ter dado notícias mais cedo...
> De facto não é fácil conseguir uma postura com sucesso...Ao terceiro dia já não havia nenhum vivo .
> Mas não vou desistir. Penso que o que correu mal foi a alimentação. Isto porque, tal como havia dito, os alevins ficaram na sump, numa "maternidade" de rede muito fina...A alimentação era dada a "conta-gotas" (rotíferos) e mais alguma comida seca em pó...
> O que deve ter acontecido é que a comida não permanecia na "jaula" o tempo suficiente para se poderem alimentar.
> Agora aguardo por mais uma eclosão, o que deve acontecer lá para Terça feira à noite.
> Desta vez vão ser aspirados directamente para um pequeno aquário que comprei hoje (25 litros).
> A água vai ser do áqua principal, vou tentar manter a temperatura e a alimentação está pronta.
> Os rotíferos têm aguentado já que, à falta de plancton natural, os vou alimentando com o alimento líquido para artémia salina e "plancto", da Aqua Medic...tem resultado!
> Agora é esperar...
> ...


Boa sorte Carlos!!!

Isto dos palhaços acho que é mesmo tentativa e erro até se conseguir chegar à "formula" que funciona connosco. Depois disso é sempre a aviar! :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Para mantermos uma cultura de rotíferos e outro tipo de zooplankton por exemplo num refúgio, e se realmente esta bicharada se mantém com fitoplankton, seria interessante por exemplo colocar lá culturas de arranque dos mesmos e usar um doseador deste tipo:

Eheim Liquidoser
 para ir adicionando periodicamente pequenas doses fitoplankton em períodos inferiores a 8 horas (limite máximo dos rotíferos sem alimento) :SbQuestion2:   :SbOk3: 

Tenho um casal de ocellaris que há coisa de 5 ou 6 meses (assim de cabeça), fez a primeira postura e desde então tem sido imparável... é quase de 10 em 10 dias (ou 14 em 14)... uma agitação, a fêmea a "malhar" no macho... a fêmea coloca os ovos, o macho fertiliza, o macho toma conta dos ovos, uma vez vi dois pedaços razoáveis de rocha a mexerem-se de forma impressionante, era um dos ocellaris a afugentar um caranguejo que se tinha aproximado... lol... só visto... e a afastar o chrysus, o picta, levam "rabanadas" de água que tão cedo não voltam ao spot... hehehe... de resto como para criar os palhaços presumi uma grande disponibilidade diária de tempo para manter o alimento em contínuo, destisti logo da ideia de os tentar criar... e continuo a achar que é um pouco demasiado intensivo... mas por outro lado, tentar criar camarões Seticaudata num refúgio já me agrada mais a ideia, sempre dariam uma ajuda no combate às aiptásias... hehehe

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Na semana passada comprei o livro "The Complete Illustrated Breeder's Guide to Marine Aquarium Fishes" na Amazon. 

Amazon.com: The Complete Illustrated Breeder's Guide to Marine Aquarium Fishes (9781890087715): Matthew L. Wittenrich, Joshua Highter: Books



Este livro, a par com o "Clownfishes: A Guide to Their Captive Care, Breeding & Natural History" de Joyce D. Wilkerson, são dos melhores livros a abordar o tema de reprodução de peixes marinhos. Muitas fotos, a parte do cultivo de alimento está muito bem descrita, tenho aprendido imenso.... recomendo a compra, para quem se interessar na criação de peixes.

Curiosamente, encomendei o livro no sábado passado, ao meio dia. Não consegui perceber como, mas na 2ª feira à tarde quando cheguei a casa, tinha o livro na caixa do correio. Muito positiva a experiência com a Amazon.co.uk

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Tenho conseguido manter os rotíferos apenas com a fórmula que já descrevi.
Ainda há pouco estive a alimentá-los com plancto e com alimento líquido para artémia...a cultura tem imensos.
Estão num pequeno aquário de 10 litros, não está cheio, apenas 7,5 litros, e a densidade da água é baixa , 1.015. A temperatura não é controlada nem tenho aquecimento.
Tenho uma luminária PL pequena da Boyu acesa durante 14 horas.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

É só para actualizar...
Os ovos deveria eclodir hoje...mas andaram adiantados.
Eclodiram ontem. 
Escusado será dizer que só hoje de manhã dei por isso...

Lá vou ter de esperar mais oito dias  :SbBravo:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Carlos,

Como está a temperatura do aquário? Isso pode estar a "acelerar" o processo.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Olá Ricardo:

Deve ser de facto a temperatura...
Estou no Alentejo e por muitas ventoinhas e arejamento que tenha, e mesmo utilizando iluminação T5 e Leds, a água não desce dos 25º/26º, o que não acho exagerado. 

No outro aqua que tenho, da costa, utilizo gelo para descer a temperatura...tem resultado!

A próxima postura, que deve acontecer amanhã de manhã, vai ser monitorizada com mais cuidado.

Obrigado

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Bom dia a todos:
Não tenho feito o ponto de situação desta "saga", ou "novela" porque tenho estado à espera que a coisa resulte.
Vamos ver se é desta.
Os alevins nasceram na passada 5ª feira, como esperava.
Consegui retirar do aqua principal cerca de 150...
Ao segundo dia eram cerca de metade...e hoje, os restantes continuam todos vivos  :Coradoeolhos:  .
São entre 70 a 80 os alevins que passam o dia brincando e comendo. Já começam a ganhar cor e amanhã entra na dieta a artémia recém eclodida.
Para já alimento-os com rotíferos e outros alimentos líquidos. Também já introduzi alimento em pó.
Entretanto o casal de Amphiprion frenatus já tem outra postura. Devem eclodir no próximo Domingo.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Ola boa noite alguem me pode indicar uma loja online q venda rotiferos?

----------


## miguelcarreira

Que saga fantástica, vou seguir com muita atenção, parabéns e força

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

era engraçado umas fotos, e boa sorte

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

E a saga continua...
Já vou na terceira tentativa e só consegui que três vingassem.
Hoje mesmo estive a capturar os alevins de um casal constituído por 1 Macho Amphiprion ocellaris e uma fêmea Amphiprion melanopus. Na próxima 5ª feira será a vez dos Amphiprion frenatus.
O que se passou é que, os peixes já com quase 20 dias, e outros com 10 dias, estiveram sem mim durante cinco dias...
A água tem de ser renovada todos os dias (cerca de 5% a 10%) e a alimentação não pode falhar...
Quando saí de casa tinha 40 e tal...quando cheguei tinha 4, e desses, ainda morreu um.
Hoje capturei uns 50...

Quanto à loja que vende rotíferos, em compro em "Pecesdelmediterraneo" - É espanhola e os portes é que encarecem o produto (30 e tal euros).
Eu só comprei duas vezes, juntamente com plancton - que se esgotou logo - e tenho-os mantido com alimento líquido para Artémia e "plancto", da Aqua Medic.

Não desisto com facilidade...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Não desisto com facilidade...


Acho que com os palhaços esta é a melhor forma de ter sucesso!

Com os palhaços não à pressa!!! Uma vez reproduxindo-se dificilmente param e de mês a mês lá está mais uma postura, por isso perder 5,10 posturas é natural e faz parte da aprendizagem.

Desta vez já conseguiste 4, está óptimo!!!
Daqui a mais 5 ou 6 posturas vais ter 10 ou 20!!!


Continua, força com isso!!!

P.S.:Um aviso/alerta/pedido para as lojas: Estejam atentas a estes "marretas" que reproduzem peixes de água salgada em cativeiro e comprem-lhes os peixes na vez de comprar lá fora! Temos de nos ajudar uns aos outros...  :Pracima:

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

> Quanto à loja que vende rotíferos, em compro em "Pecesdelmediterraneo" - É espanhola e os portes é que encarecem o produto (30 e tal euros).
> Eu só comprei duas vezes, juntamente com plancton - que se esgotou logo - e tenho-os mantido com alimento líquido para Artémia e "plancto", da Aqua Medic.


Olá Carlos,

Porque nao consultas este tópico:

http://www.reefforum.net/f245/nao-procurem-mais-22597/

Abraço,

Rui Dias

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Obrigado Rui.
Ainda ontem bati todo o site da Bubbles e não vi nada.
Realmente agora só faltam os preços.
Por enquanto tenho rotíferos, mas nunca se sabe...

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boas:

Hoje vivi uma experiência interessante.
No Aqua principal tenho alguns Lysmata Seticaudata...
Hoje, enquanto recolhia os alevins de mais uma "tomatada", a luz que iluminava o canto de chamada para os recém nascidos, foi invadido por uma autêntica nuvem de camarões minúsculos.
Escusado será dizer que juntamente com os alevins dos "Tomate", capturei umas boas centenas de pequenos Lysmata...

Tiverem de ficar todos juntos. Lysmata e Amphiprion Frenatus.
Agora a minha dúvida vai para a alimentação...será que os rotíferos servem para os dois?

Vou experimentar.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eh Eh!

Isso anda para aí uma pouca vergonha nesse aquário!

Parabéns!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Isso anda para aí uma pouca vergonha nesse aquário!

Podes crer...
Já não bastam os dois casais de palhaços...agora também os Lysmata! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Isso anda para aí uma pouca vergonha nesse aquário!
> 
> Podes crer...
> Já não bastam os dois casais de palhaços...agora também os Lysmata!


Andas a meter fertilizante na água? :yb624:

----------


## miguelcarreira

Palpita-me que será viagra  :yb624: 

a mim bem que me dava jeito um par desses seticaudas, se conseguires mante-los candidato-me a ficar com dois por bom preço.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

> Palpita-me que será viagra 
> 
> a mim bem que me dava jeito um par desses seticaudas, se conseguires mante-los candidato-me a ficar com dois por bom preço.



Se os conseguir manter até os ofereço...são tantos!  :SbOk5:

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Ora vamos lá fazer um ponto de situação:

Criar palhaços não é tarefa fácil...e não é fácil porque necessitamos de dois ingredientes que não há à venda em loja nenhuma, ou seja PACIÊNCIA e TEMPO!

Mas como disse anteriormente, não desisto com facilidade e continuo tentando ter êxito nesta aventura (ou será odisseia?).
Aprendi uma resma de coisas que quero partilhar convosco.

Vou tentar ser sintético e partir do princípio que temos um casal de palhaços a fazer posturas no áqua comunitário.

1 - preparar um pequeno aquário (30 ou 40 lt) com resistência programada para 28º e uma pequena pedra difusora (com poucas bolhas);
2 - preparar iluminação (de cima) mas com muito pouca intensidade;
3 - forrar por fora todo o aquário de forma a entrar luz apenas por cima;
4 - recolher os alevins quando nascerem e transferi-los para a "creche" com a água do áqua principal;
5 - preparar rotíferos vivos (os quais devem ser alimentados com fitoplâncton);
6 - embora os alevins só comecem a comer ao segundo dia, convém adicionar rotíferos à água logo no início para se irem habituando; 
7 - nos primeiros oito dias devem ser alimentados 3 vezes ao dia com rotíferos;
8 - ao oitavo dia alimentar também com artémia recém eclodida;
9 - ao décimo dia podemos começar a introduzir comida seca (flocos desfeitos em pó) juntamente com a artémia;
10 - aos doze dias já podem ser alimentados com artémia e flocos;
11 - nos primeiros dias devem ser feitas TPAs de 5 a 10% aproveitando para aspirar o fundo do áqua;
12 - a reposição de água deve ser feita gota a gota (1 litro por hora mais ou menos);
13 - a partir do 4º/5º dia as TPAs devem ser de 10 a 15%, diárias.

Agora, para preparar os rotíferos:

1 - Tentar arranjar fitoplâncton e rotíferos em primeiro lugar;
2 - Não misturar os dois a não ser para alimentar os rotíferos (não podem introduzir rotíferos no fitoplâncton)
3 - Para manter e produzir mais fitoplâncton deve ser utilizada iluminação entre 6 000 e os 10 000K, introduzir CO2 durante o dia e manter uma pequena circulação com recurso a um tudo e bomba de ar. Alimentar também diariamente o fitoplâncton com umas quantas gotas de um qualquer fertilizante para plantas aquáticas; 
4 - Alimentar os rotíferos com esse fitoplâncton;
5 - quando tiramos rotíferos para o áqua, acrescentamos fitoplâncton ao recipiente dos rotíferos;
6 - quando tiramos fitoplâncton, acrescentamos água salgada (feita com água de osmose e o mesmo sal que usamos no áqua principal);
7 - a densidade da água dos rotíferos e do fitoplâncton convém ser a mesma do aquário "creche";
8 - podemos, e devemos, ter mais de um recipiente de rotíferos e de fitoplâncton em maturações diferentes.

Para produzir CO2, caso não tenhamos um sistema:

1 - uma garrafa de 1,5 litros com tampa que vede bem;
2 - fazer um furo na tampa e introduzir um tubo;
3 - vedar com cola o tudo no furo;
4 - dentro da garrafa colocar 1 chávena e meia de açúcar branco, 1 colher de chá de bicarbonato de sódio, 20 a 30 gr de fermento padeiro e água de Osmose até 3/4 da garrafa;
6 - tapar e esperar cerca de duas horas até o CO2 começar a ser produzido;
7 - colocar a outra extremidade do tubo no recipiente do fitoplâncton e deixar durante o dia;
8 - quando deixar de fazer bolhas, é fazer nova poção.

Não sei se me esqueci de alguma coisa...ainda estou a aprender e em tentativas... 

Por agora tenho 3 aquários "creche" e cerca de 120 pequenotes...uns mais velhos que outros....


Nota:
Podem achar que a temperatura é demasiado elevada (28º), mas foi a minha última descoberta. Antes não duravam três dias, e só no Verão, com temperaturas altíssimas, é que consegui manter alguns durante 3 semanas...depois, a temperatura desceu para os 25/26º, e morreram todos!

Espero ter ajudado alguém

Vou continuar a tentar...e a investigar!

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

correcção:

quando me refiro ao CO2 e no ponto 3 digo "vedar com cola o tudo no furo", é claro que quero dizer "vedar com cola o TUBO no furo".
Obrigado

----------


## João Seguro

Muitos parabéns pelo que conseguiste alcançar  :Wink:  Como estão os camarões sempre sobreviveram também? Mete ai umas fotos com o dia em que foram tiradas relativamente à eclosão se tiveres. Abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Carlos bom dia
de facto tenho de felicitar mais uma vez este trabalho, não há muitos que descrevam tão pormonorizadamente e com tanto entusiasmo uma criação deste tipo.
os meus parabéns por este trabalho exaustivo e de dedicação, aprendi mais alguma coisa, obrigado
um abraço

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Obrigado aos dois pela força!
De facto tem sido muito entusiasmante (e desgastante), mas compensa o esforço.
Muita coisa ficou ainda por dizer, por exemplo, as "cabeçadas" que damos, os descuidos, as ausências (que no meu caso têm sido algumas) e os truques.
Ainda agora vou ter de comprar uns filtros daqueles que se usam para o café para coar o fitoplancton pois foi "contaminado" com rotíferos. Não sei como, mas o certo é que já há rotíferos no fitoplancton e se não resolver já a situação vou ficar sem alimento para o alimento que alimenta os alevins. 

Quanto aos camarões...Pois, duraram quatro dias.
As fotos? 
As que tenho foram tiradas com o telemóvel e os alevnis são tão pequenos que mal dá para ver.
Vou tentar pedir uma máquina de jeito emprestata a alguém.

Abraços

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Faltavam as imagens.
Fiz um pequeno filme com a "bateria" de criação dos palhaços.
As imagens não são das melhores mas dá para ver a "carga de trabalhos" onde estou metido! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Que grande laboratório que para aí vai... Eh Eh  :Big Grin: 

Esta muito engraçado o vídeo e o espaço. Nota-se bem que o vício da aquariofilia está atacar em força. Desejo-te sorte nesse projecto e não te esqueças de ir partilhando toda a informação aqui com a gente.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Nuno.

Um excelente topico, parabéns.

Na agua doce sempre tive criação de varias especies de ciclideos é muito mais facil porque não tem a fase larval.

Quando mudei para a agua salgada 2005 e tive a minha 1º postura de um casal de premmas, mas achei dificil a sua criação, e agora ao ler este topico até parece facil.
É que agora tenho 2 casais de Amphiprion Ocellaris uns pretos e outros laranjas estes ultimos a femea é enorme e quando desova enche a pedra, é pena ve los desaparecer 15 em 15 dias, gostava de tentar.

Só fiquei com uma duvida, como é que conseguem determinar a data da eclosão, existe uma tabela?
 O meu aquario agora anda com uma temperatura entre os 25º a 26º.


Um abraço Rogério.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Bom dia Rogério:
Daquilo que me tenho apercebido o tempo de eclosão pode variar 24 horas de espécie para espécie.
No meu caso tenho um casal de "*******" cuja eclosão se dá exactamente 7 dias depois da postura.
As larvas saem do ovo entre meia hora a uma hora depois do aquário ficar às escuras (se quiseres capturar as larvas aconselho-te a desligar toda a circulação também).
Depois é só colocar uma pequena lanterna num canto do aqua que as larvas dirigem-se para ela, pelo que é só sinfonar a água com as larvas. Simples!
No caso dos ocellaris, a eclosão dá-se ao oitavo dia. De resto é igual.
Se olhares para os ovos vês quando eles ficam todos prateados...é sinal que estão prontos.
Boa sorte...vais precisar de muita...

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Onde estão os asteriscos deveria estar a palavra TOMATE...

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Muitos parabens,
Espero que consigas alcançar os objectivos porque de facto
é uma trabalheira do caraças. Vai colocando fotos que a malta 
agradece.Mais uma vez parabens pelo desempenho.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Bom dia Rogério:
> Daquilo que me tenho apercebido o tempo de eclosão pode variar 24 horas de espécie para espécie.
> No meu caso tenho um casal de "*******" cuja eclosão se dá exactamente 7 dias depois da postura.
> As larvas saem do ovo entre meia hora a uma hora depois do aquário ficar às escuras (se quiseres capturar as larvas aconselho-te a desligar toda a circulação também).
> Depois é só colocar uma pequena lanterna num canto do aqua que as larvas dirigem-se para ela, pelo que é só sinfonar a água com as larvas. Simples!
> No caso dos ocellaris, a eclosão dá-se ao oitavo dia. De resto é igual.
> Se olhares para os ovos vês quando eles ficam todos prateados...é sinal que estão prontos.
> Boa sorte...vais precisar de muita...


Olá Carlos.

Obrigado pela resposta.

Quando tive a 1º postura fui ler muito sobre o assunto e li que também se pode retirar a pedra onde estão os ovos antes da eclosão para um aquario pequeno com uma pedra difusora.
Achas melhor eles nacerem no aquario principal juntamente com os pais e outros peixes?
Ao colocar a luz pequena no canto não vou chamar outros peixes?

A criação de peixes para mim não me assusta, neste caso o dificil é mesmo o estado larval, depois é igual aos peixes de agua doce com mais algumas TPAS.

Varios videos de um criador de peixes palhaços para ajudar compriender as fases da sua criação.
http://vimeo.com/1120108


Um abraço Rogério.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> A criação de peixes para mim não me assusta, neste caso o dificil é mesmo o estado larval, depois é igual aos peixes de agua doce com mais algumas TPAS.



Olá Rogério,

Tenho um excelente livro sobre a criação de palhaços (Clownfishes - Joyce D. Wilkerson), que terei todo o gosto em te emprestar se o quiseres vir buscar (e já agora vês o meu aquário).
É de leitura muito agradável e explica em pormenor tudo, desde o acasalamento até à criação de rotíferos para alimentação das larvas e para quem lê até parece fácil...

Se quiseres liga e vem cá buscá-lo.

Abraço
César Silvério

----------


## João Seguro

Boas César, podes escrever ai as info do livro, editora, nome, etc

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá João,

Podes ver aqui: 

Clownfishes  - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1...pf_rd_i=468294

Também recomendo este (eu tenho): 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Ill...ref=pd_sim_b_1

Esses dois livros são considerados dos melhores para quem se quer iniciar no mundo da reprodução de peixes.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

> Achas melhor eles nascerem no aquário principal juntamente com os pais e outros peixes?
> Ao colocar a luz pequena no canto não vou chamar outros peixes?


Eu experimentei retirar a rocha mas não deu resultado, talvez porque não a mantive na mesma água.
De qualquer forma é sempre complicado caso se trate de uma rocha grande ou onde estão mais seres.
Quando sinfonamos corremos sempre o risco de morrerem alguns. É inevitável.
Aliás, nos primeiros dias as baixas são muitas.


A luz deve ser fraca, uma pequena lanterna dos chineses serve. Os outros peixes não vão lá.

Obrigado pelo link

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> A criação de peixes para mim não me assusta, neste caso o dificil é mesmo o estado larval, depois é igual aos peixes de agua doce com mais algumas TPAS.
> 
> 
> Olá Rogério,
> 
> Tenho um excelente livro sobre a criação de palhaços (Clownfishes - Joyce D. Wilkerson), que terei todo o gosto em te emprestar se o quiseres vir buscar (e já agora vês o meu aquário).
> É de leitura muito agradável e explica em pormenor tudo, desde o acasalamento até à criação de rotíferos para alimentação das larvas e para quem lê até parece fácil...
> 
> Se quiseres liga e vem cá buscá-lo.
> ...


Olá Silvério.

Obrigado amigo, se for preciso peço te ok.


Olá Carlos.

Encontrei um mexicano que faz criação de peixes palhaços pode ser que ajude, no fim do artigo ele fala da eclosão e na temperatura de 28º.
http://mexico-reef.net23.net/criapezpayaso2.html

Um abraço Rogério.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

> Encontrei um mexicano que faz criação de peixes palhaços pode ser que ajude, no fim do artigo ele fala da eclosão e na temperatura de 28º.


Já tinha chegado a essa conclusão.
Foi por acaso, mas tive a melhor perfomance no verão quando a temperatura disparou. Aí os peixes tiveram maior índice de sobrevivência.
Depois a temperatura desceu aos 26 e perdi a criação toda.
Agora tento manter nos 28 mas há sempre algo que corre menos bem. Até já estou a fornecer os rotíferos pré filtrados em filtro para café para não misturar as águas.
Eu também cheguei a criar peixes de água doce, mas não há comparação. os palhaços requerem uma dedicação de fazer ciumes à mulher! 

É assim mesmo, vamos por tentativas. Vamos falhando e aprendendo.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Boas César, podes escrever ai as info do livro, editora, nome, etc


Olá João,

Penso que o Ricardo Pinto já te deu a resposta.

Abraço

César

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.

Aqui esta outro excelente livro do biólogo marinho Martin Moe o 1º a desenvolver a tecnologia básica para a reprodução de peixes palhaço em 1972.
Ao longo destes 39 anos tem criado mais de 30 espécies de peixes tropicais marinhos, incluindo a desova e criação do hybridizing Angelfish.

http://www.amazon.com/Marine-Aquariu.../dp/0982026218


Um abraço Rogério.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Fazendo um ponto de situação...
Depois do que foi dito e escrito fica mais um detalhe: A alimentação dos alevins deve ser feita 5 a 7 vezes por dia. Parece que aí reside algum do êxito.
Teimosia atrás de teimosia, lá vou conseguindo algum (pouco) sucesso.
Fica o vídeo com cerca de 40 já com três semanas de vida.
Nos outros aquários estão alevins com 4 e 5 dias, respectivamente.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Mais uma vez Parabéns 
de facto tanta dedicação merece destaque.
é pena estarmos longe pois gostaria imenso de fazer uma visita.
um abraço

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boa tarde a todos:
Mais um ponto de situação...
Parece que lhe dei com o jeito! 
Já lá vão 42 dias e os meus palhaço estão melhor que nunca.
Agora, para além destes maiores (são cerca de 40), tenho mais 20 com 3 semanas, 35 com 5 dias e 90 com 3 dias.
Destes últimos é provável que alguns morram.
Aprendi outro pormenor: O êxito também tem a ver com a dimensão do aquário. Quanto maior menos probabilidades de êxito.
Para além dos palhaços, também tenho uma "mão cheia" de Lysmata Seticaudata que nasceram há cinco dias na hora em que recolhia alevins. Ficaram todos misturados e a alimentação (rotíferos), parece satisfazer as duas espécies.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Espectacular Carlos!... os meus parabéns, isso deve ser trabalhoso mas os resultados são brutais.
Espero que tenhas boa sorte e consigas apurar cada vez mais o "método" de os criares.  :Palmas:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Os meu parabéns Carlos!

Excelente exemplo de dedicação!

A partir de agora só não consegue quem não seguir a tua via!

Obrigado por partilhares!

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Carlos

 :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves  :Xmascheers:

----------


## António Vitor

Muito bom, ao alcance de poucos...
parabéns!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Carlos,

Muitos parabéns! Um grande aquariofilista vê-se nestes momentos, quando é preciso dedicação e perseverança. 

Se estiveres disponível, um destes dias teria muito gosto em visitar essa "maternidade" e trocar algumas impressões contigo. 

Até podíamos juntar o António Afonso, Nuno Prazeres e mais uma malta do Algarve (entre outros) e fazer uma grande tertúlia sobre reprodução de peixes. Gostava imenso de conhecer os "reprodutores" de espécies marinhas em Portugal e que me ensinassem umas coisinhas. Eh Eh  :Big Grin: 

Um abraço,

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Espetacular um dia destes tenho de me fazer convidado e visitar a maternidade de palhaços, algo de louvar :yb677:

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Obrigado a todos pela força que me têm dado.
Será um prazer recebe-los em Beja.
Se algum de vós passar por estas bandas envie uma mensagem para combinarmos um encontro.
De facto, desde Agosto que quase não faço outra coisa...tentativa atrás de tentativa até conseguir.
Realmente é preciso tempo e muuuiiiiita paciência.
Abraços

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

> Aprendi outro pormenor: O êxito também tem a ver com a dimensão do aquário. Quanto maior menos probabilidades de êxito.


Referiste que quanto menor o aquário maior o êxito na criação das larvas... qual o tamanho do aquário onde colocas as larvas?

Parabens pela dedicação!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fantástico Carlos, muitos parabéns  :Palmas: 

Qualquer dia vou experimentar a reprodução dos Lysmatas Seticaudatas no refúgio...  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

> Referiste que quanto menor o aquário maior o êxito na criação das larvas... qual o tamanho do aquário onde colocas as larvas?
> 
> Parabens pela dedicação!


Boa tarde Hugo:
Tenho 4 aquários na "cresce"... O mais pequeno tem capacidade para 30 litros e é aí que tenho tido melhores resultados.
Tenho mais dois de 45 litros e um de 60 litros.
Neste último a taxa de sucesso tem sido sempre baixa.
Atribuo estes resultados ao facto do alimento aí colocado ficar mais concentrado e, logo, mais acessível aos alevins.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

> Fantástico Carlos, muitos parabéns 
> 
> Qualquer dia vou experimentar a reprodução dos Lysmatas Seticaudatas no refúgio...


Boa tarde Artur:
No refúgio não sei se será boa ideia.
Os pequenos camarões, quando nascem, são transparentes e andam à deriva na água, não se fixam a coisa nenhuma.
Qualquer corrente leva-os.
Por outro lado o alimento é muito pequeno (rotíferos), e deve estar disponível na coluna de água (para além dos rotíferos vivos, também dou rotíferos congelados).
Penso que no refúgio, com a circulação de água, não conseguirias manter o alimento nem os pequenos camarões, pelo menos em número razoável.
Fica bem

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Simplesmente fantástico!!!
Se combinarem uma visita eu também estou interessado  :Pracima: 
Coisas destas não se podem perder!

Espero que agora as lojas portuguesas apostem e ajudem este tipo de iniciativas comprando palhaços a estes "cabecinhas" em vez dos "externos"!
Isto porque me parece que não terás escoamento para todos, digo eu... :Admirado:

----------


## João Seguro

Para comprarem é preciso facturas e montes de burocracias....

----------


## Henrique Amorim Santos

Li este tópico de inicio ao fim, e estou sem palavras... simplesmente fantástico. Parabéns pela perseverança e pelos novos pequeninos que estão aí cheios de força  :Smile:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite 
Seria bom alguém organizar uma visita de vários membros interessados ao Carlos Serrano, talvez no início da primavera, pois já estão mais crescidos e assim dava para nós comprar-mos alguns. (penso eu).
um abraço a todos

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Obrigado a todos pelas palavras.
Eu não me considero nenhum expert na criação de peixes palhaço mas a minha teimosia tem-me levado a conseguir alguns êxitos.
Nunca pensei em "fazer negócio" com este hobby. Quando me perguntam o que vou fazer com tanto palhaço, respondo por graça: "Só quero quorum para preencher o parlamento".
Agora a sério, primeiro quero que eles cresçam. Depois, logo se vê.
Ando nesta coisa dos salgados há relativamente pouco tempo e não tenho nenhum companheiro de hobby aqui por perto. Por isso, o que tenho aprendido tem sido aqui no forum e em pesquisas na Net.
Todos serão bem vindos a Beja. Se quiserem aparecer tenho a certeza que vou aprender muito com a troca de experiências.

Bem hajam.

Carlos Silva

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Olá boa noite 
> Seria bom alguém organizar uma visita de vários membros interessados ao Carlos Serrano, talvez no início da primavera, pois já estão mais crescidos e assim dava para nós comprar-mos alguns. (penso eu).
> um abraço a todos


isso é que é falar, eu quero ir  e faço questaõ de comprar um palhaço ,se for possivel  :yb663:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Olá boa noite 
> Seria bom alguém organizar uma visita de vários membros interessados ao Carlos Serrano, talvez no início da primavera, pois já estão mais crescidos e assim dava para nós comprar-mos alguns. (penso eu).
> um abraço a todos


Contem comigo para trazer uns quantos!
Pensa nisso Carlos.  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Olá, boa noite a todos, e já agora, um bom Ano.

É só para actualizar a minha aventura com os pequenotes...
Já lá vão 70 dias desde a primeira "colheita" de palhacinhos com sucesso.
Mas primeiro apresento-vos os progenitores principais:




Agora os descendentes:
Os primeiros que se vêm têm 70 dias...são cerca de 50 mas há duas descendências com diferença de 12 dias.
No segundo aqua que se vê, estão os bébés...têm apenas três semanas. São entre 100 e 130. Ainda não os consegui contar!
Depois estão mais 30 com cerca de 40 dias...
Por último, estão os tomate (os mais difíceis de criar)...têm 38 dias e são 22.
Ei-los:




Bom, é tudo...muita trabalheira!!!!  :yb665: 

Carlos Silva

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

:Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Excelente!!!
Parabéns| :Palmas:

----------


## miguelcarreira

:yb677:  

Se houvesse medalhas tu merecias umas poucas, quando for passar uns dias aos meus pais a Évora tenho de arranjar maneira de ver esse viveiro

----------


## João Seguro

simplesmente brutal, muitos parabéns pelo trabalho, muito bem conseguido  :Wink:

----------


## ulissesilva

Soberbo.
Conseguisse-mos muitos de nós fazer o mesmo e quiçá com outras especies e a nossa consciencia aliviaria um bocadinho, só de pensar que já não era preciso ir apanha-los ao mar.
Muitos e muitos parabens.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Incrível e fantástico  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

fantástico

----------


## Marco Madeira

Carlos,

Quando quiseres despachar 5 ou 6 diz-me!  :Smile: 
Fantástico, os meus parabéns pelo trabalho e pelo sucesso que estas a ter!

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Obrigado pessoal.
De facto tem sido cá uma "trabalhêra"...
Mas tem valido a pena!
Sou muito teimoso...que nem uma mula, e enquanto não consegui não descansei.
Agora são os progenitores que descansam. Acho que encerraram a Fábrica por esta temporada. Coitados! Deve ter sido estunuante.
Há 3 semanas que não fazem posturas.
Vamos ver como vai correr a partir daqui. Também já não tenho espaço para tantos palhaços.
Estão a crescer a olhos vistos e os aquários começam a ficar curtos.
O Futuro?
Não sei...pode ter a ver com a Troika...sabe-se lá!
Para já estou apostado em levar estes duzentos e tal até ao fim...
Aprendi muito...e ainda estou a aprender.
Qualquer dia tenho de actualizar a sistematização da criação de "palhaços" (sem ser por eleição) porque há pormenores a acrescentar.
Agradeço de novo as palavras simpáticas que me dirigiram e, quando quizerem, as minhas portas estão abertas.
Carlos Silva

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ricardo...
havias de pegar aqui na experiencia do Carlos e colocar isso como reportagem no H2O +Something!!
Já não temos apenas Coral Farms...  :Palmas: , os tugas não brincam em serviço!!  :Pracima:

----------


## João Seguro

Se os alemães conseguem nós também conseguimos, não somos menos que ninguém  :yb668:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas carlos

actualiza lá toda a informação que tenho um casal sempre com posturas, ainda ontem estavam os ovos todors agarrados a rocha e hoje já não está lá nada.
Tenho de tentar mas tenhos dúvidas quantos aos rotiferos ,como arranjar, onde comprar?

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

OK.

Vou então tentar sistematizar a actualização da novela "Palhaços no truca truca!" :yb624: 

O normal é os peixes colocarem os ovos em rochas que não podemos ou não conseguimos remover, por isso, só nos resta esperar pela eclosão.
A eclosão dá-se ao oitavo dia (para uma temperatura de 26º).
Os alevins nascem cerca de 30 a 45 minutos após ficarem às escuras, por isso, é montar guarda.

Como é que eu tenho feito?

1 - preparar um pequeno aquário (30 ou 40 lt) com resistência programada para 27º e uma pequena pedra difusora (com poucas bolhas);
2 - preparar iluminação (de cima) mas com muito pouca intensidade;
3 - forrar por fora todo o aquário de forma a entrar luz apenas por cima;
4 - recolher os alevins quando nascerem e transferi-los para a "creche" com a água do áqua principal;Como é que se recolhem?
Bem, eu desligo toda a circulação no áqua, desligo as luzes, mando o pessoal cá de casa todo para a cama, e vou fazer tempo até que comecem a nascer.
Cerca de 30 a 45 minutos depois é vê-los à tona de água. Nessa altura pego numa pequena lanterna que apondo de cima para baixo num dos cantos do áqua...os alevins dirigem-se para lá. Aí espera-os um pequeno tubo de pequeno diâmetro por onde os vou aspirando para o pequeno aquário que preparei previamente até encher.
Continuando:

5 - preparar rotíferos vivos (os quais devem ser alimentados com fitoplâncton);Como arranjá-los?:
Eu costumo mandá-los vir de Espanha. Também há em Portugal mas no meu caso, mesmo com o transporte é mais caro. Ainda não experimentei mas tenho cá para mim que os rotíferos congelados também servirão logo nos primeiros dias, e esses são de fácil aquisição em qualquer loja de aquarofilia.

6 - embora os alevins só comecem a comer ao segundo dia, convém adicionar rotíferos à água logo no início para se irem habituando;
7 - nos primeiros oito dias devem ser alimentados 5 vezes ao dia com rotíferos;Ao terceiro dia eu já lhes dou também rotíferos congelados e eles aceitam.
8 - ao oitavo dia alimentar também com artémia recém eclodida;
9 - ao décimo dia podemos começar a introduzir comida seca (flocos desfeitos em pó) juntamente com a artémia. Os rotíferos podem continuar também;
10 - aos doze dias já podem ser alimentados com artémia e flocos;Eu começo a introduzir também ovos de lagosta.
11 - nos primeiros dias devem ser feitas TPAs de 5 a 10% aproveitando para aspirar o fundo do áqua;
12 - a reposição de água deve ser feita gota a gota (5 litro por hora mais ou menos); Eu uso um garrafão num local mais alto, e por gravidade vou repondo a água, doseando-a com uma pequena torneira.
13 - a partir do 4º/5º dia as TPAs devem ser de 10 a 15%, diárias.
14 - Só introduzir um filtro para melhorar a qualidade da água quando os peixes tiverem mais de um centímetro de comprimento, senão são "aspirados". Mesmo assim, é necessário proceder à aspiração diária do aquário.
15 - A partir do 50º dia já os alimento também com Redplacton. A alimentação dos peixes passa a três vezes ao dia a partir das duas semanas de vida (gradualmente).

Agora, para preparar os rotíferos:

1 - Tentar arranjar fitoplâncton e rotíferos em primeiro lugar;
2 - Não misturar os dois a não ser para alimentar os rotíferos (não podem introduzir rotíferos no fitoplâncton)
3 - Para manter e produzir mais fitoplâncton deve ser utilizada iluminação entre 6 000 e os 10 000K, introduzir CO2 durante o dia e manter uma pequena circulação com recurso a um tubo e bomba de ar. Alimentar também diariamente o fitoplâncton com umas quantas gotas de um qualquer fertilizante para plantas aquáticas;
4 - Alimentar os rotíferos com esse fitoplâncton;
5 - quando tiramos rotíferos para o áqua, acrescentamos fitoplâncton ao recipiente dos rotíferos;
6 - quando tiramos fitoplâncton, acrescentamos água salgada (feita com água de osmose e o mesmo sal que usamos no áqua principal);
7 - a densidade da água dos rotíferos e do fitoplâncton convém ser a mesma do aquário "creche";
8 - podemos, e devemos, ter mais de um recipiente de rotíferos e de fitoplâncton em maturações diferentes.
Nota importante: Adicionar os rotíferos no áqua dos alevins após filtragem. Isto é, eu filtro a água dos rotíferos num vulgar cartucho de filtro para café, o qual "lavo" no áqua dos alevins.

Para produzir CO2, caso não tenhamos um sistema:

1 - uma garrafa de 1,5 litros com tampa que vede bem;
2 - fazer um furo na tampa e introduzir um tubo;
3 - vedar com cola o tubo no furo;
4 - dentro da garrafa colocar 1 chávena e meia de açúcar branco, 1 colher de chá de bicarbonato de sódio, 20 a 30 gr de fermento padeiro e água de Osmose até 3/4 da garrafa;
6 - tapar e esperar cerca de duas horas até o CO2 começar a ser produzido;
7 - colocar a outra extremidade do tubo no recipiente do fitoplâncton e deixar durante o dia;
8 - quando deixar de fazer bolhas, é fazer nova poção.

Os rotíferos vivos só servem, na prática, para os primeiros 3 ou 4 dias...


Acho que é tudo...
Se quiserem experimentar, devem preparar-se com uma dose elevada de paciência.
As baixas são grandes nos primeiros dias. Não sei porquê mas 50% vão-se nos três primeiros dias. Deve ser a selecção natural ou então a competição pela alimentação.
É preciso ter presente que as larvas, nos primeiros dias, são quase cegas e, por essa razão, os rotíferos devem ser dados em doses generosas, para mais facilmente serem "encontrados".

Boa sorte...também vão precisar!

Carlos Silva

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

Excelente  :Smile: 

Isto agora merecia era um lugar de destaque porque aqui no meio da thread vai ser complicado  encontrar este "howto" novamente :P

Parabéns pelo esforço bem sucedido  :Smile:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Carlos,

Acho que também podes aproveitar o embalo, quiçá escrevendo um texto sobre a reprodução dos palhaços e concorrer a uma publicação em artigo na revista Bioaquária, por exemplo.  :SbOk3:

----------


## miguelcarreira

Olá Carlos updates, fotos, vídeos o ppl esta sempre sedento dessas coisas.

Cimos

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boa noite:

Calma....
Está tudo a correr muito bem.
Deixa-os poisar!

Para a semana logo coloco outro vídeo.
Continuo com tudo vivo, cerca de 220 Ocellaris e 30 Frenatus.
Os progenitores descansaram durante 1 mês e meio, mas já recomeçaram as posturas. Eu é que já não tenho espaço para mais.

CSilva

----------


## Henrique Silva

Excelente tópico! Os meus parabéns! Era impossivel estar melhor explicado!!
Tenho um casal de ocellaris à uns 2 anos mas até agora que tenha reparado ainda não houve posturas. Se houver sou capaz de tentar fazer uma maternidade...

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Sr. Carlos  quero ver esses ocelarris, de preferencia alguns no meu aquario  :yb624:

----------


## Diogo Capitao

eu tb vou querer um pack de 10 ^^
loool

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boa noite:
> 
> Calma....
> Está tudo a correr muito bem.
> Deixa-os poisar!
> 
> Para a semana logo coloco outro vídeo.
> Continuo com tudo vivo, cerca de 220 Ocellaris e 30 Frenatus.
> Os progenitores descansaram durante 1 mês e meio, mas já recomeçaram as posturas. Eu é que já não tenho espaço para mais.
> ...


Olá Carlos,

No video em que mostras os pais, são os dois casais que deram origem a esses pequenotes todos? Se for tens um casal de _Amphiprion nigripes_ e não de _A. frenatus_. 
Força com essa criação e que continue a dar palhacinhos! :SbOk5:

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

> No video em que mostras os pais, são os dois casais que deram origem a esses pequenotes todos? Se for tens um casal de _Amphiprion nigripes_ e não de _A. frenatus_.


Os dois casias que aparecem no vídeo são os progenitores.
Quanto aos "tomate", de facto, e vendo bem as imagens, acho que tens razão. Mas sempre pensei que eram Frenatus. De qualquer forma, desses só tenho 30.
É curioso, mas desde há meses que não tenho nenhuma baixa, embora ande sempre com "o coração nas mãos" por causa das baixas temperaturas. Eles estão na garagem e aí a temperatuta tem descido aos 10º, e mante-los a 27 nos pequenos aquários não é fácil.

Obrigado

CSilva

----------


## Cristina L

Parabéns... pela paciência, pela explicação... e pelo sucesso!!!

Se fôr possivel gostaria de ficar com um casal desses palhaços alentejanos... Quando souber o que vai fazer com essa criação toda avise, sim???

Cumps

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boa noite a todos.
Está na hora de fazer o ponto-de-situação.
Já lá vão mais de 125 dias desde a primeira postura com êxito.
E desde a última actualização, em janeiro, que os únicos peixes a morrerem foram dois que resolveram saltar de um dos aquários (estava demasiado cheio)!
De resto mantêm-se tudo.
No total são bem mais de 200.

Aqui vão as últimas imagens:




Os progenitores continuam no truca truca após mês e meio de interregno, mas não estou a capturar os alevins...talvez quando o tempo aquecer mais volte a capturar mais uns quantos.
Para já vou criando estes até saber o que fazer com eles.

Abraços
Carlos Silva

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Que loucura... também quero  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Sr Carlos o meu aquario já está a ciclar para uns malandro desses  :Smile:   é de louvar

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite amigo Carlos Serrano
continu-o a seguir o tópico com entusiasmo, agora só me falta ver ao vivo.
no último fim de semana de Abril vou a Serpa participar numa concentração de citroën 2 cavalos, e estava a pensar fazer-lhe uma pequena visita pois o tempo não será muito, mas gostava de apreciar o seu trabalho e conversar um pouco.
boa continuação 
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa noite a todos.
> Está na hora de fazer o ponto-de-situação.
> Já lá vão mais de 125 dias desde a primeira postura com êxito.
> E desde a última actualização, em janeiro, que os únicos peixes a morrerem foram dois que resolveram saltar de um dos aquários (estava demasiado cheio)!
> De resto mantêm-se tudo.
> No total são bem mais de 200.
> 
> Aqui vão as últimas imagens:
> 
> ...



 :Olá:  amigo Carlos

Sem comentários...

 :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

> no último fim de semana de Abril vou a Serpa 
> afonso


Boa noite Afonso:
Nesse fim de semana decorre em Beja a Ovibeja.
Eu vou estar por lá de serviço mas se combinarmos eu posso posso arranjar um tempinho para o receber.
terei todo o gosto.

Abraços
CSilva

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Boa noite Afonso:
> Nesse fim de semana decorre em Beja a Ovibeja.
> Eu vou estar por lá de serviço mas se combinarmos eu posso posso arranjar um tempinho para o receber.
> terei todo o gosto.
> 
> Abraços
> CSilva


Olá de novo
quando estivermos mais próximo da data eu contacto-o por esta via e se der então combinamos.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Fantástico!!!
Muio bom! :Pracima:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boas ,amigo Carlos silva, esta sexta-feira dia 27 vou para Serpa mas, o início da concentração é am Beja a partir das 15 horas na casa da cultura, se eventualmente tiver um tempinho e possa aparecer podemos conversar um pouco, um abraço
afonso

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boa noie Afonso:
Enviei-lhe mensagem com o meu contacto.
Sexta feira estou de serviço na Ovibeja e Domingo também.
Os palhaços ainda cá moram todos, embora já tenha algumas perspectivas para alguns deles.
Deixei foi de criar mais. Por enquanto!

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia , vou ler a menssagem. 
Bom trabalho para a Ovibeja, vamos lá ver como o tempo se porta.
Em relação aos palhaços, se estivesse em Lisboa penso que seria fácil vendê-los todos rápidamente, e assim continuava a criação, mas de qualquer modo o gozo que lhe deu criá.los já ninguém o tira.
quando puder vá actualizando este tópico, pois como sabe a rapaziada gosta sempre de seguir a evolução.
um abraço

----------


## joao coelho

amigos peço desculpa so agora me estou intregrando no forum.Mas sou novato no assunto passo a esplicar: ha dois anos comecei uma aventura em reef desatrosa tanto em euros como em material.Talvez por confiar demais no então lojista que me ensinou a montar meu reef, elel só ensinou foi a maneira de ir enchendo a caixa registadora dele, mas isso é passado. Neste momento recorri aos serviços de uma emoresa profissional estou montando reef de 200-60-60 e acho que esta correndo bem.Mais tarde acho que vou precisar do conhecimento dos membros deste forum para troca de ajuda. UM ABRAÇO E OBRIGADO

----------

